

Stories about the "Father of high-speed trading" - Element_
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2012/08/27/159992076/a-father-of-high-speed-trading-thinks-we-should-slow-down

======
Element_
The podcast interviews Thomas Peterffy, he tells a few stories about starting
his company and hacking together the first automated trading system, etc...

